# Car v Watch



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

It was @Roger the Dodger made me think of this as a thread and ive entered it in non-watch hobbies, because i expect cars as our passion will win hands down. Now i accept watches are lovely as self aggrandisement, take @BondandBigM in his LV or @WRENCH in his wostock, or indeed Rog, in his lovely spork.

But i wager when it comes down to it even @kevkojak would take a nice motor over his grail. I'm sure @scottswatches would. I don't blame you if you find reason to disagree with me, but can you really give a sustained argument saying you prefer a watch to a car.

Ok i'm not talking ordinary cars, im talking classics or desirable moderns. Yes of course i'd rather have Bonds LV over Rogers Kia. But pitting like for like would you really have a Patek over an E Type? Or a Rolex from 1985 even if it is a comex over a 3.0 CSL. I bet even @BlueKnight would have the beemer and in his case unrestricted to Rolex.

Come on car v watch in this vein...

[IMG alt="Image result for jag e type series 1" data-ratio="56.25"]https://etypeuk.com/media/2343/860080-side.jpg?crop=0.0000000000000025263741715915,0.15699999999999786,0,0&cropmode=percentage&width=1440&height=810&meta=false&rnd=131915207510000000[/IMG]

or

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="116.01"]https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0606/5325/products/Patek_Philippe_nautilus_3700_1977_vintage_steel_watch_at_A_Collected_Man_London10.jpg?v=1536661022[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for bmw m3 csl and 3.0 csl" data-ratio="66.50"]https://cdn1.evo.co.uk/sites/evo/files/styles/gallery_adv/public/images/dir_971/car_photo_485872.jpg?itok=WeN0fNPv[/IMG]

m3 csl or csl v? Ok I know the batmobile is worth several times the watch...so it should be, but i'm not asking you to spend your own money. I'm asking you would you really be content with the watch on your wrist if someone was handing you the key to the CSL for free? Would you really rather be sat there looking at the watch than tearing round your favourite country road? I know @Igerswis is with me?

[IMG alt="Image result for rolex comex" data-ratio="75.03"]https://www.bobswatches.com/rolex-blog/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/16660.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A lot of people far wealthier than I could have both.

I have paid more for a watch than my current car on a couple of occasions.

If I lived in London, with no garage and no great need for a car, I'd take the Patek over the E Type


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hell no. I want one of them Peterbuilt 379's with more gears than I have teeth, and a turbo that makes the ladies hollar.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Interesting fact; I am a member of four or five watch forums and no car forums.

Yes I love my cars but that's just for me, I don't feel the need to read up, learn, help others - I'm happy just to drive them.

To be honest I am getting less and less enjoyment from driving now, too many idiots on the roads and ridiculously overcrowded. I see my car the same way I see my phone - a necessary tool. If I can get away with catching the train now then I leave the car at home (I'll drive the few miles to Bolton or Wigan, but not to Manchester. Cheaper and quicker on the train).

I bought a Merc C180 a couple of weeks ago for less than a grand and it's fitting the bill nicely.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> It was @Roger the Dodger made me think of this as a thread and ive entered it in non-watch hobbies, because i expect cars as our passion will win hands down. Now i accept watches are lovely as self aggrandisement, take @BondandBigM in his LV or @WRENCH in his wostock, or indeed Rog, in his lovely spork.
> 
> But i wager when it comes down to it even @kevkojak would take a nice motor over his grail. I'm sure @scottswatches would. I don't blame you if you find reason to disagree with me, but can you really give a sustained argument saying you prefer a watch to a car.
> 
> ...


 If I could afford that E Type then I could probably afford the Patex to go with it - what a combination. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Interesting fact; I am a member of four or five watch forums and no car forums.
> 
> Yes I love my cars but that's just for me, I don't feel the need to read up, learn, help others - I'm happy just to drive them.
> 
> ...


 to be fair you sound like i did when i left Burnley i was sick of the Burnley Blackburn commute to the hospital for work and at that stage i was getting bored of driving too, i was still enjoying the odd blast into the Yorkshire Dales, but generally cars and driving were peeing me off. The roads are much quieter in Snowdonia and Anglesey, so thats what reignited the car passion for me. On top of that cars are so cheap now for really interesting ones. But i know how the daily grind in towns becomes hassle. To be honest apart from my threads on here i dont contribute to any car forums either, because overall as a subject of discussion they are more mundane than watches.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Igerswis said:


> For me it depends on where I am. Being in the UK I went against the typical Asian mentality and wanted my cars to be fairly discreet. Nothing like these Bradford or Birmingham rudeboys with their flashy cars parked outside some self made Asian ghetto area terraced houses lol. That's why I went for a reasonable car and a load of expensive watches.
> 
> In Thailand I loved having the GTR's as status and wealth here amounts to power. There's also a lot of respect for other people's possessions here. I've never been scared of anything happening to the cars unlike in the UK where you have jealous chavs or even stupid self centered people in shopping centre car parks.
> 
> All I know is that if the GTR sells I'll be getting a cheaper car and blowing a load on a watch at the same time!


 To be fair you have very good taste in cars! I've never paid a lot for a car the most was about 9 grand for a 1991 Porsche 928s4 back in 2004, in polar silver which was in superb condition and one i should have kept. In fact its probably the best car ive ever had. It was the late s4, so had a lot of GTS upgrades. Only had 89k on the clock and full porsche history. I sold it for what id paid and bought a Jag which was stupid of me. The least i've paid for a car was 500 quid for a Honda 3.0 v6 vtec coupe Accord. And in a lot of ways thats the most fun ive ever had with a car, it drove superbly and i loved it. I went to Walsall for that and bought it off an Asian lad who had a garage in the sort of area you mention. He really knew his stuff, he also had a 1960s MK2 Jag has his daily driver along with a Cortina 1600e which was his dads. The garage was an alladins cave with all sorts of classic and semi classic cars. All fenced off in an old filling station down a terraced street in Walsall. There were a lot of M3 e46 BMW convertibles about with big wheels and blacked out windows. But you are right about the UK even back in the 80's my dad was getting arials broken off his Jags and when i took my bmw 635 to uni someone jumped off the roof onto the bonnet!

The thing is in the uk you can have more or less any car you want BMW M, Merc AMG, (Audi RS even for a tad more than) for less than the price of a Rolex sub. Not to mention Porsche. Even Maserati.

an m3 smg for less than 7 grand. On the trader.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

scottswatches said:


> A lot of people far wealthier than I could have both.
> 
> I have paid more for a watch than my current car on a couple of occasions.
> 
> If I lived in London, with no garage and no great need for a car, I'd take the Patek over the E Type


 I live in London, have no garage and no great need for a car, but I'd have the E-Type.

On the other hand, if I lived in Moscow, had no garage and no great need for a car, I'd take a Vostok over a Moskvitch any day!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You can get a car with a free clock but will struggle to get a watch with a free car!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I think to be fair cars are edging this competition and knocking watches into second place in our affections, the car may be hated for some of the things it does or taken for granted, but when it comes to one of the last freedoms we can enjoy and pour massively flammable liquids into and tear off for the day where ever we want, after a roof over our heads and our loved ones, whatever you've got parked outside, whatever set of wheels it is even if its only a push bike like @WRENCH in reality you probably have a greater need and affection for it than the watch on your wrist. That means of mobility will always take paramount importance to telling the time or looking good.

even more important than oil on @BondandBigM's shirt of @WRENCH's chain when he takes his bike on the train...Best get that 911, Mr Bond and avoid public transport it can't be fun can it?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

If you gave me £20K and the choice I'd probably end up where I am now with (imo) a fairly nice car and a few nice watches. If you put a gun to my head, then I could probably live with one decent watch and a nicer car :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> The roads are much quieter in Snowdonia and Anglesey, so thats what reignited the car passion for me.


 Summer is coming (feels as if it's here) and that will bring lines of caravans etc to spoil your fun.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I think that questions of security and available space are very relevant to this question of choosing between a fine car or a fine watch. I do like cars but there is no way I could fit a second car outside our terraced house - the parking is already a nightmare - and a classic car parked on our road might attract vandalism or theft. Oh, and by the way, I don't drive. :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> I bet even @BlueKnight would have the beemer and in his case unrestricted to Rolex.


 @Nigelp Thanks for the mention and you would be right. I'll take a Bimmer and/or a Beemer over any watch. :yes:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

lucky to have a garage for theses two & enough room to work on them, theses were & always are my first love , had the Cortina longer than the wife and guess which one would go first if I had to give one up, ( and she knows it! :laugh: )watches come a close 2 nd to the bikes but are realistically in 3rd place, but the wife runs them all a close 4 th,.
deano





































she a good un really nobody else would put up with me for sure :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Doesn't matter to me. Had a load of classic/desirable bikes, enjoyed them while I had them, once the "classic brigade" takes over, I lose interest pretty quick. Couldn't care less about four wheels, or any imaginary status attached. My neighbour is £530/month before turning a wheel, but I suppose it must look better than taking the bus 2 miles to work. :laughing2dw: only thing better than a watch ? This.










but then I wouldn't use it, so one of these,










which I would use.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> I think to be fair cars are edging this competition and knocking watches into second place in our affections,


 I think that you desperately want that to be the case Nigel, but at the end of the day it's still a watch forum.

I like you very much Nige but you're sounding like a stuck record now. Still, at least the car ***** stuff isn't spilling over into Watch Talk these days so small mercies.

Are the two topics really that comparable anyway? I mean, what do we like best, our watches or our houses? Probably houses...the two aren't the same category though. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> I think that you desperately want that to be the case Nigel, but at the end of the day it's still a watch forum.
> 
> I like you very much Nige but you're sounding like a stuck record now. Still, at least the car ***** stuff isn't spilling over into Watch Talk these days so small mercies.
> 
> Are the two topics really that comparable anyway? I mean, what do we like best, our watches or our houses? Probably houses...the two aren't the same category though. :laughing2dw:


 sorry kev


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> WRENCH in his wostock﻿


 Interesting. Something I learned from my granddad. Have something serviceable and "shabby" for day to day, but have the "best" for your own pleasure, and don't shout about it. Works well. I've nothing to prove. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

richy176 said:


> Summer is coming (feels as if it's here) and that will bring lines of caravans etc to spoil your fun.


 theres one road out the back of colwyn bay opens up north wales and no one knows it apart from the odd farmer. Takes you right through snowdonia and onto anglesey.



WRENCH said:


> Interesting. Something I learned from my granddad. Have something serviceable and "shabby" for day to day, but have the "best" for your own pleasure, and don't shout about it. Works well. I've nothing to prove. :thumbsup:


 you are like me you really are.



BlueKnight said:


> @Nigelp Thanks for the mention and you would be right. I'll take a Bimmer and/or a Beemer over any watch. :yes:


 case rested.



deano1956 said:


> lucky to have a garage for theses two & enough room to work on them, theses were & always are my first love , had the Cortina longer than the wife and guess which one would go first if I had to give one up, ( and she knows it! :laugh: )watches come a close 2 nd to the bikes but are realistically in 3rd place, but the wife runs them all a close 4 th,.


 so that proves it, @BlueKnight supported by an expert witness, cars win in our hearts.

And bikes win over watches too! @WRENCH

@BondandBigM is keeping quiet because he knows now his LV is worth as much as a 911, he wants the 911 more than the watch.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> you﻿ are like﻿ me you really ﻿are. ﻿


 Off you go across the desert on one of these then.



















You can get 9 gallons in some of those big tanks. A 1000mile "day" gives you a sore @r$r, and some of the police in these far flung lands, might like you a bit too much. Give it a go. Don't believe these "superstar" telly programs . It's a laugh. My mates been to India and back 4 times, I think he had a puncture, this sort of stuff is worth more than the price of any watch. You cant buy it. Check out some of the banger charity runs. My mate did the Silk road, or something, in a £150 Hyundi Stellar.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> sorry kev


 You don't ever have to apologise to me Nigel.

By the way, which do you prefer; vital organs or watches? I suspect hearts and brains and kidneys might "win" that one as well. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Now then... Cats, or cheese? :teethsmile:

By the way which side of Colwyn are you? I'm visiting my auntie in a few weeks, she's about a two minute walk from The Marine pub/hotel.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> theres one road out the back of colwyn bay opens up north wales and no one knows it apart from the odd farmer. Takes you right through snowdonia and onto anglesey.
> 
> you are like me you really are.
> 
> ...


 Correct it's the one motor that has eluded me, I've looked a few over the years that I could have bought but back then I was more into American stuff and twice I went for a Corvette instead.

I could sell the LV and buy a reasonably priced 996 but these days other than wasting a ton of money on clothes we have a new hobby.

:biggrin:



And Big M officially retires later this year so the LV will most likely go into topping up the Fun in Sun pot.

I'm happy with the Beemer


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Correct it's the one motor that has eluded me, I've looked a few over the years that I could have bought but back then I was more into American stuff and twice I went for a Corvette instead.
> 
> I could sell the LV and buy a reasonably priced 996 but these days other than wasting a ton of money on clothes we have a new hobby.
> 
> ...


 you do right, like you say why sell the beemer they are fantastic cars with the 2.5 petrol, e46 is a gem, if youve got one as clean as yours with no rust they are getting rare and sought after, when my 330 got totalled a quick scan of the trader revealed that 2.5 and 3 litre petrols in good nick are at least £2,500, which these days is quiet a pricey old car, i'm not surprised though because there is always a lot of love for BMW's and the e46 is very well liked from what i read on the net and with rust diminishing numbers as well as cars getting written off as values drop a good one is worth hanging onto. If mine had been a 330i and not d and hadnt been full of filler in the back arches and with iffy jacking points on the nearside i may have been tempted to salvage it. But im done with diesels and id had enough patching it up, the rear arches were going to be a biggish and expensive job. There was a not insignificant amount of rust hiding in the panel just above the back bumper which had already been filled and i touched it up a bit last year, but that was going to be a bumper off and plating job soon....the more you dig...

I don't blame you, much better to spend your time by the pool with a beer instead of having a load of cash tied up in a car that sits in the garage or outside the house most of the time, i guess we've both bee there and done that one many times! Its a mugs game. I got fed up of helping keep so called specialist garages in business for fixing stupidly complex cars that were getting old and inevitably going wrong, whatever you do and however good a condition they are in you just cant stop the deterioration both bodily and mechanically with age.

In all honesty i wouldnt sell the LV and buy a 911 i'd keep the watch, which brings me back to your first point ie i'd do what youve done, keep the watch forget the 911 and buy a BM or GTI or something that wont cost a fortune if it does go wrong so in that sense you are already there all done and dusted. These old cars that cost a lot new are just money eating monsters anyone with experience of ownership knows that, I certainly do. I started of with the BMW 635 when i was 18, bought a v12 xjs when i was 22 and a further 5 jags before i was 30, moving onto Porsche and owning 2 928's by the time i was 33. With 5 mercedes owned recently including the 3 CL's and the 387bhp s550 a few years with those and even if nothing goes wrong, during the ownership period which was the case with mine, you still have nagging doubts that something big and costly could go wrong at any time. And who wants to throw 6 grand fixing the suspension on a 4 grand car? You'd have to be crackers. Im with you Bond by the pool with a cold pint of beer.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> You don't ever have to apologise to me Nigel.
> 
> By the way, which do you prefer; vital organs or watches? I suspect hearts and brains and kidneys might "win" that one as well. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Im in Rhos kev, i know what you are saying they are like comparing apples and pears but cars and watches as hobbies do go together before i was into watches most of the blokes at the factory where my dad worked who were into cars were into watches. Most car Mags have a page devoted to watch reviews even 'Car'. So im with you that they don't directly compare they can't. But these days someone might buy a boat instead of an expensive car as a toy and its the same with watches, instead of a second hand 911 to play with someone with the relevant interests might just stick with the BM and buy a Rolex. So as with the case of buying the boat instead of another second third or fourth car as a toy, sometimes a toss up between an expensive watch and a car can be a decision for someone to take. Just like the car and boat are not direct comparatives and the watch and car are not, a choice between the two can need to be made and someone might sell a watch to buy a car to buy a boat and vis a vis, I'm not really talking about the car as an essential but as a 'toy' just like a speed boat or indeed expensive watch may be bought. On that basis they are relevant to each other in the individual purchasing decision of the man or woman with the relevant interests. As demonstrated above by @BondandBigM he has thought of selling the LV to buy a Porsche. Indeed i sold a Tudor to buy a mercedes CL500. And because the two hobbies or interests go together in that a lot of people who like cars like watches then they will become linked when buying decisions take place I'm not keen on cats. :tumbleweed:

but the car v watch choice often arises and then its up to the individual whether they buy the sports car the watch the boat or all 3...I guess its a man machine toy thing. But cars and watches as interest are definitely a common theme and its a case of which you choose and at what point to spend your money on. At that stage it will be car v watch...and the car might well win...or the watch. Cats? I dont think they come into the man machine interest category like watches, cars, boats, planes or trains...computer...toys...

Therefore the cat lover is likely to have the cat regardless and in preference to the car or watch.

But not for me i really dont like cats.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I thought about selling all my watches to spend time at home with the kids.

What do you prefer; watches or family?

Same thing and directly related, I presume...

I thought about selling a pretty rare Seiko recently to take the family away.

What do you prefer; watches or holidays?

Using your logic it is, again, exactly the same thing.

Sorry Nigel. I hate being pedantic but try joining a car forum and telling everyone how much better watches are than cars. Or joining a truck forum and telling everyone how good caravans are. Or a steak forum and telling everyone how good it is to eat vegetarian.

It's fricking ridiculous, and while cars are absolutely a valid topic for discussion and a massively popular topic on a "blokey" forum, it's quite insulting to suggest that they are more popular that watches on a watch forum. You're an intelligent chap, you sure my must see that??????

I am getting myself wound up now so I'm gonna log off but am I alone in this opinion? This isn't a car forum... as much as Nigel wants it to be.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> I thought about selling all my watches to spend time at home with the kids.
> 
> What do you prefer; watches or family?
> 
> ...


 ok kev message received i'll ease off.

Yes I see it Kev.

You dont need to log off kev, its no big deal. I wont mention it again. I'll do the odd car thread but won't do cars v watches. Sorry. What more can I say?

Just to add that in the end i think no in fact i'm sure @BondandBigM's LV was preferred by both of us over a Porsche 996, so in a way watches came out the winner. We would both take the Rolex LV over a 911. So I can't be all bad can I? Nevertheless I take your sentiments on board and understand your feelings.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> In all honesty i wouldnt sell the LV and buy a 911 i'd keep the watch


 this from above sums up the conclusion we reached and therefore we in effect put a Rolex Submariner above a Porsche 911 in terms of desirability, based on the fact the car would be a pain in the neck to look after and expensive to maintain. Whilst the watch would just be lovely to own. So that concludes it I guess? Car v Watch. Rolex beats Porsche.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> this from above sums up the conclusion we reached and therefore we in effect put a Rolex Submariner above a Porsche 911 in terms of desirability, based on the fact the car would be a pain in the neck to look after and expensive to maintain. Whilst the watch would just be lovely to own. So that concludes it I guess? Car v Watch. Rolex beats Porsche.


 Seems we reached the same conclusion

:biggrin:

These Porkers, Mercs, Audi and Beemers are ten a penny anyway but when was the last time you saw an LV on a council estate.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Seems we reached the same conclusion
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Correct! And it makes the watch more special. Looking back I should have kept my Tudor Prince rather than buying another CL500. I'd still have had the watch and the car is long gone. I'd have actually in the end got more pleasure out of owning that watch, as I really did like it, but i chipped the £750 I got for it into the p/x deal from a 2002 CL500 to a 2005 one. Which was a good move, as the 2005 car was superb being the G7 box and having had a ridiculous amount spent on suspension repairs 18 grand in fact! However looking back the watch was a bit special and finding another like it? Well I haven't been able too. It was mint and boxed with papers and original bracelet etc. I don't think it had ever been worn but had been serviced. Whilst with the car I could go on the trader and pick one up now for what 3 grand maybe 2.

For example...

£2,800 on the trader looking mint and with only 100k on the clock and there are another 137 to choose from










....finding another Tudor like the one i had for £750 might be harder.

[IMG alt="Image result for tudor prince oysterdate" data-ratio="37.50"]https://assets1.lionseek.com/item/watches/medium_355478259-fs-tudor-prince-oysterdate-stainless-steel-74000-smooth-bezel-34mm-eta-2824.jpg[/IMG]


----------

